# Carport barn



## Hovey farms (Sep 28, 2015)

Hovey farms submitted a new resource:

Carport barn - Easy barn ideas



> I built a carport barn! This past summer I got 6 fainting goats and 10 potbelly pigs hah. They all live under one roof and it's is well insulated for northwest indiana winters hahah I used two 18 by 21 carports and put them end to end and caped off the ends with 2 by 4 construction. I will post finished images soon!View attachment 11595 View attachment 11596



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 14, 2015)

Nice job! Greetings  from the front range in Colorado! ! Spend some time looking around the forums.   There are lots of great folks here and a wealth of info. Hope you like it as much as I do.


----------



## pippomky75 (Nov 14, 2017)

I'd be real interested in seeing the final product- great idea!


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 15, 2017)

This thread is 2 years old and I don't think the OP is around anymore. The original post is the only one ever made.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Nov 15, 2017)

Yah Joe, you were still in Colorado back then.


----------



## pippomky75 (Nov 15, 2017)

thanks.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 15, 2017)

Here is sheepgirls...
https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/carport-barn.29903/page-9#post-378000

@pippomky75 @Kimberly83  i think you mentioned carport barns as well.


----------

